# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Halten der Anmeldung

## Hans (GL)

Hallo,

Mein Forum-Cookie? ist so eingestellt, dass ich gennerel angemeldet bleibe.
Seit einigen Tagen geht beim Öffnen neuer Fenster, oder auch beim Öffnen langer Treats die Anmeldung und die eingestellte Ansichtsstruktur verlohren.

Bitte sagt mir, liegt es an meinem PC, und wenn ja, was kann man dagegen tun.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Hans

----------


## Holger

Hallo Hans (GL)

haben Sie in letzter Zeit evtl. ein Update Ihres Internet-Browsers durchgeführt? Können Sie prüfen ob die Cookies aktiviert sind?

Microsoft Internet Explorer IE6:
Extras > Internetoptionen > Datenschutz > Erweitert > Automatische Cookiebehandlung aufheben

beim Mozilla Firefox über:
Extras  Einstellungen  Datenschutz  Cookies  Cookies akzeptieren 

Sin Sie sicher, dass Sie sich nicht abmelden? Am System haben wir nichts umgestellt. -Hat noch jmd. eine Idee?

Beste Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------

